# Mash Paddle



## Hopnsandles (17/1/15)

Hey guys I'm new to this site and I was wondering if Tassie Oak is ok for a mash paddle , I have been brewing for about 20 years but only now I am getting into All Grain . I've been doing Extract for the last 10 to 15 years . I have 2 keggles and a mash tun;with an insulator. 1 Keggle I have made work both as a Lauter and a fermenter . March pump system and burners on the way , can't wait to get it going ! Any advise would be appreciated.
Cheers Darren


----------



## dblunn (17/1/15)

Yep, Tassie oak would be fine
Go luck on the new adventure, Dave


----------



## Hopnsandles (19/1/15)

I thought so as wood has been used for ages in brewing and has minor antibacterial properties . I'm like a kid with a new toy and can't wait for my first brew Thanks


----------



## _Mick_ (22/1/15)

I have just made one using tassie oak, nice hard wood and works a treat, not sure how I got by without one to be honest...


----------



## VP Brewing (22/1/15)

This is my one I made a month or two ago. Tassie oak from Bunnings. Pretty basic but does the job and only took about half an hour to make.


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/1/15)

Im not sure what wood i used from bunnings for my first mash paddle but after about 15 brews it cracked apart and I went back to my old BBQ convereted wood paddle.

Think I might grab some Tassie Oak and try that out.


----------



## Hopnsandles (22/1/15)

Thanks guys , that paddle looks great . Hers a pic of mine not quite finished , I have a bit more sanding and finishing to do .


----------



## Hopnsandles (22/1/15)

Here's a better pic


----------



## Mr B (22/1/15)

Looks good mate.

Did you polish your keg? If so, what did you use?

Cheers


----------



## Hopnsandles (22/1/15)

Yeah , looks bling ! I used a panel shop buff machine and some G23 compound I borrowed from a customer of mine . But before that , that keg was covered I tree sap , so I had to clean with turps and a pocket knife to scrape everything off . Then I took to it with 180 grit wet and dry , gave it a good sanding all over then went to 320 grit then 600 grit . Took a long time and effort but well worth it . I'm using it for a fermenter as well as a lauter . Cheers


----------



## VP Brewing (22/1/15)

That is one shiny, shiny keg


----------



## Hopnsandles (22/1/15)

Here's a pic of it as a fermenter , I'll be filling this baby this weekend with an extract cascade light, 40ltr batch .


----------



## Florian (22/1/15)

I was about to comment on the gorgeous looking grass, but then looked a bit closer and thought that it's probably not real.

Still does look gorgeous, though.


----------



## stux (22/1/15)

Hopnsandles said:


> Here's a pic of it as a fermenter , I'll be filling this baby this weekend with an extract cascade light, 40ltr batch .


What's the gasket made out of?


----------



## Hopnsandles (22/1/15)

Yeah it's a lovely piece of lawn , I mow it with the vacuum cleaner . Lol .
I was going to use a silicone baking mat but me being a tight arse I chose 12 layers of cling wrap (cheap as)
12 layers worked out to be about the same thickness as a baking mat . Over size and under size to suit the 32cm hole 
cling wrap being food grade I thought was a good idea . I have done a simple gas pressure test by pouring a kettle full 
of water in the fermenter, locking down and watching , the steam forced pressure and when the steam cooled it had
Reverse pressure , I guess it will work . That's why I'm going to do a cheap beer to start with , but I'm optimistic.
It won't be reusable but disposable , I made about 10 in 1 go . I'll use star San to sanitise and discard after 
Fermenter is empty


----------



## Mr B (22/1/15)

Very, very nice

Shiny is sooo good.

The mash paddle is tops too 


I must do that to my kettle one day


----------



## dave81 (22/1/15)

Another project to do thanks alot 
Both very nice looking bits of kit


----------



## Hopnsandles (24/1/15)

Fermenter ready for test run Australia Day . Liquid Malt extract and "Target" hop boil . Low $ risk to see if it works , here's hoping . 
Got my wash trolley to keep things clean .


----------

